# Kodak files for bankruptcy



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Kodak has filed for bankruptcy after years of not keeping up with the digital age

Kodak files for bankruptcy - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

Ironically they were the leaders in wet photography (film etc) and then were the first to make a digital camera commercially available but didn't keep pushing ahead of the pack - we had some Kodak digitals as the first digital cameras at the school I worked at and they were rubbish to work with :sigh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It's a shame but that's the way the cookie crumbles - I think the last time I bought anything with a Kodak label was either a roll of 35mm film or a box of photographic paper, quite a few years ago :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Reminds me of the British Motorcycle Industry .. ahead for years but then lost out big time ..


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

our plating machinery at work is made by kodak, were talking to fuji next week


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

It's like the British TV . . far superior to anything in the US, but they could not work out how to make it leak oil so never exported it.

(_ you would have to have owned a MG or other British car to appreciate that _)


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Or a Triumph M/C









:grin:


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Way to go Bo' - a nice Triumph Bonny or a Thruxton for me!

Shame about Kodak going into administration, heard about it on the news yesterday and was surprised to hear about it.


----------

